# Bumber Boy Pricing



## Tville (Jun 29, 2005)

What would you consider a "good/fair" price for a used Bumper Boy 4 shooter with advanced sound but NO bumpers included??


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

$50 bucks right now, no questions asked. Don't talk to anyone else.

Actually they hold their value fairly well. I think the bumpers are around $25 bucks a piece and new the machine with remote is around $900. My guess, and since I don't know what kind of condition it is in would be somewhere around $650. Just a guess


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

They seem pricey on the used market.

Buy a new one usually for close to the same $.

BB service has realy been good for me.


----------

